# How to earn an abused horses trust?



## Beauseant (Oct 22, 2010)

well, others can probably give you better advice since I am not a trainer....but when we got epona she had severe people issues. To be blunt, she did not like them. She had rearing issues and once threw the BO against the wall....she was the barn terror....everyone was afraid of her....and as a 2,000lb Belgian draft, there was alot of horse to be afraid of. Then we ended up buying her....

To gain her trust, my son (her owner), approached her training with a quiet and calm manner, always showing her that he was a capable leader worthy of being trusted.


----------



## MySissyGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Spend time with him. Love him, love him, love him. Brush him...feed him...give him horse cookies...apples. The more time you spend with him, the more he will trust you.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Treat him with respect. Don't push him but don't pussyfoot around him either. When you approach him, do so calmly and slowly but don't try to sneak and don't be hesitant. No jerky or sudden movements. If he starts acting cautious or backing away, try to keep the distance between you and him the same as it was when he started to move away. Don't back away or turn your back until he stands quietly. If you retreat whenever he moves away, then you are essentially teaching him to avoid you. I've found it's helpful to speak in a low pitched, quiet tone as well.

Beyond that, since you are a beginner and this is your first horse, I strongly advise you to find someone experienced (trainer, barn owner/manager, even an experienced friend) to help you learn how to handle him properly.


----------



## HollysHorses (Dec 12, 2011)

MySissyGirl said:


> Spend time with him. Love him, love him, love him. Brush him...feed him...give him horse cookies...apples. The more time you spend with him, the more he will trust you.


I wish he'd let me brush him but he just won't let me come that close yet. But I don't blame him if I was abused I wouldnt want to be around people either. Its also hard for him to learn to trust me because he's not just my horse he's a "family" horse. I'll spend as much time as I can with him..heck maybe I'll just bring a book a read in the round pin with him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollysHorses (Dec 12, 2011)

smrobs said:


> Treat him with respect. Don't push him but don't pussyfoot around him either. When you approach him, do so calmly and slowly but don't try to sneak and don't be hesitant. No jerky or sudden movements. If he starts acting cautious or backing away, try to keep the distance between you and him the same as it was when he started to move away. Don't back away or turn your back until he stands quietly. If you retreat whenever he moves away, then you are essentially teaching him to avoid you. I've found it's helpful to speak in a low pitched, quiet tone as well.
> 
> Thank you! I will try that
> Beyond that, since you are a beginner and this is your first horse, I strongly advise you to find someone experienced (trainer, barn owner/manager, even an experienced friend) to help you learn how to handle him properly.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Abuse is abuse. Its not nice, but you can't treat him like a human, they don't think like we do. 
As has been mentioned above, don't beat seven bells out of him if he won't stand, but don't tip toe around him. 

Sounds like he needs someone to be his herd leader, is he turned out with other horses? This may help to bring him out of his shell, and time. 

Forget grooming, if you can get a halter and leadrope on him do ground work excercises. He needs to learn where to put his feet when you tell him, and that where you tell him is safe. It takes time, and no magical bonding, but you'll get there. 
I wouldn't suggest feeding him treats by hand, however when its feeding time make sure you are the one to feed him- don't bite the hand that feeds sort of things. Horses live for their stomachs.

GL.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Time. Time. Time. Lots of time and no pressure. Let him know you are there to take care of him first - ie feeding, water, hay etc. the basics. Forget any halter work or any sort of ground work for the moment. If he has a fear of humans, you forcing him to do work will not help right now. You need the trust and the 'draw' before you get him to do stuff for you. Let him be a horse with other horses around that trust you. Try and keep him in a small paddock with other horses who will approach you. Spend time with him without asking anything of him. You need to create a 'draw' for him. Give him his basics and he'll start to enjoy your presence and start to wait for you.
Have you got a good knowledge of pressure and release? When he does the right thing, give him release or leave him alone. This can be as much as a 'look' at you when you approach and then you release by walking away.

If he walked away when you approached him, that meant you put on too much pressure on him, so he found his own release by walking away. You need to be releasing pressure before he finds his own release. It's hard to grasp and hard to explain and is usually the complete opposite to how humans think, thats why people get stuck easily with horses. Research and learn about horse behaviour to help you, but be careful what you read or are told. There is alot of BS out there with SO many different opinions.

I personally think feeding treats is fine. It will help show this horse you are no threat. A horse knows the difference between a nuzzle and a bite, and he will know the difference even more once corrected if needed to.
Good luck on your journey! (It never ends! :wink


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr said:


> Time. Time. Time. Lots of time and no pressure. Let him know you are there to take care of him first - ie feeding, water, hay etc. the basics. Forget any halter work or any sort of ground work for the moment. If he has a fear of humans, you forcing him to do work will not help right now. You need the trust and the 'draw' before you get him to do stuff for you. Let him be a horse with other horses around that trust you. Try and keep him in a small paddock with other horses who will approach you. Spend time with him without asking anything of him. You need to create a 'draw' for him. Give him his basics and he'll start to enjoy your presence and start to wait for you.
> Have you got a good knowledge of pressure and release? When he does the right thing, give him release or leave him alone. This can be as much as a 'look' at you when you approach and then you release by walking away.
> 
> If he walked away when you approached him, that meant you put on too much pressure on him, so he found his own release by walking away. You need to be releasing pressure before he finds his own release. It's hard to grasp and hard to explain and is usually the complete opposite to how humans think, thats why people get stuck easily with horses. Research and learn about horse behaviour to help you, but be careful what you read or are told. There is alot of BS out there with SO many different opinions.
> ...


Agree with their being so many different opinions! You have to take what you need for your situation and apply it. Its easy for us to bounce ideas off each other to help you, but you know the situation better than anyone over the internet will.

I disagree with the feeding treats thing, but this is something I disagree with all round, with any horse. I don't want my horse to nuzzle me, I'm the owner, not another horse. A nuzzle often turns in to a friendly lip, then a nip, then a bite. I like to eliminate any chance of this happening. Each to their own though, I mean, petting zoos have those wee shetties you can feed till your hearts content!

Also, walking away when the owner approaches.. I know a few horses that would do that as they'd rather stay in a field then come in ;D


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

No treats , you want to establish leadership first. Horses dont apreciate treats, they think they took it from you and they are the boss. Once you and the horse are a team it seams like they change and treats are fun as long as the horse isnt pushy for them they are cool. But I am careful how I feed a new horse. Make him think you are done eating and make him wait. 
I know I have mentioned this alot. But Julie Goodnights lead line leadership is a great video, especially for new comers. It is pretty basic and many experienced horse people know most of it. But I found it really helpful starting out with a similar abused, afraid of his own shadow horse.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

You've gotten a lot of good advice already!
I for one am NOT an advocate of treats. My horses know that I'm the boss and if I have food they MUST stay away from me until the feed is in the bucket. When I'm out in the pasture I have to be confident that they are not going to crowd me when I go out there with food. Now after the feed is in the bucket, they MUST stand there and allow me to do anything I want to them as they eat. This is a good time to groom, lift feet, halter, rub, and I stand there and toss lead ropes all over their bellies, legs, necks, and heads. As far as the abused part, work on this slowly and he'll come around.
I also have rescued a Clydesdale, his name is Stormy and he was an absolute 1,500 lb. terror. His problem was that he didn't respect space or people and would rather be in your lap and nipping for food. So be careful, these big guys can get really out of hand when it comes to space and food. So give him plenty of time to get to know you and follow the pressure and release methods most others can explain much better than I can. Good luck, sounds like you are on the right path!


----------



## HollysHorses (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I got Sherlock in a stall then his usual round pen and he's a lot easier to get the lead on and brush. He doesn't even fuss! I'm so happy that now I can start working with him and hopefully get him under saddle soon but first I need to get a saddle lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goodhrs (Dec 30, 2009)

DuffyDuck said:


> I wouldn't suggest feeding him treats by hand,


 I agree. In my opinion it teachs them to get pushy when they know you have treats and will inch into your space, it also gives some of them the idea of biting. JMHO


----------

